# Guess the weight....



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

That bottom coyote was masterful we ran him 7 hours on saturday on really crappy snow and then got back on him Sunday morning and ran him for 6 hours more before I shot gunned him. He would hit a road and run 2-3 miles straight down the road and cut back in on same side causing the dogs to really struggle keeping pressure on him. Sunday afternoon about 2pm it started to snow so the dogs could run him down the road ways and it cost him his life as I was on the other end of the dead in road he chose about 900 yards away and he ran right to me. The hound in that last picture is 45-52lb dog


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Great pics guys and all beautiful dogs too, both dead and domestic!



FREEPOP said:


> It's a rare coyote in Michigan that goes 50 or more pounds.





Shoeman said:


> Common house cat


:lol::lol::lol:

On my "57":

Mainly just it looked like a really nice healthy dog and thought immediately, 'could it be as big as 60?'; scanned the posts and took the highest number.

Based on the description thought, 'could he hold up 60 or even 50 lbs and look that comfortable for the pic... looks strong, but probably not'. Still took the biggest number as sort of a "way to go, wolverines!"

At 43.5 he's basically holding a full plate up there without much trouble showing anyway. Way to go, wolverines and SMITTY1233!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Some nice coyote's there guys.


----------

